# ram upgrade and triple boot macbook pro



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

So I have started school, in the 4 year network security program. Currently learning Linux (CentOS7) and Windows 8.1 (yuck) 

I'd like to get the most out of my trusty MBP as I can, even though its getting up there in age. It has 4GB of ram in it, and I know it unofficially supports 6GB, and I've read about 8GB in this model, and seen pictures of it. What are the consequences of running 8GB in this, as I haven't been able to find any information on it, except that it does recognize it? And if the consequences are too risky, would I notice the lack of dual channeling if I were to put a 4GB stick in with the existing 2GB (bringing it to 6GB)? 

Onto the hard part. I figured I'd install 8.1 and CentOS in virtual machines on my MacBook Pro A1260 (early 2008). VMs run horribly slow on this, so I figured I'd triple boot it, along with OSX. Well, I'm on my second super drive, and not planning on replacing it a third time, so I had to figure out how to do it with USB. After much headache, I got 8.1 installed by upgrading the Windows 7 partition....and it runs much better than 7.... even though I had to 'hack' the bootcamp 5 download file to get it to install on unsupported MacBook model.

Onto Linux... I created a LiveUSB, and it got what I'm guessing is a kernel panic, but couldn't find any error codes in the couple thousand lines of code. It then allowed me to enter text, but wouldn't recognize commands. Is triple booting this thing out of the question?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have created partitions that are large enough for each OS then it shouldn't be a problems. I think the issue may be with the Distros of Windows and Linux. 
To know exactly how much RAM your Macbook will support, run the Crucial System Scanner. It will tell you what type of RAM, what available slots if any how much the motherboard supports and your upgrade options


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I was never successful in getting mine to Triple Boot, and on some models it is impossible to even get BootCamp to install Windows without the internal Super Drive (i believe it was my 2010 MBP) because it won't spin up an External USB DVD drive or install from a Thumb Drive during the boot sequence on those models. Though this has changed in newer models. Maybe somebody has figured it out on those older models since I last tried... but I gave up too much headache.

Candidly, I think what you are trying to accomplish is a bit much for that Machine. It was 5 years old when Window 8.1 was released. 

You would be fine up to 6GB, even though it only officially supports 4gb... I see on reliable sources upto 6GB. If someone is running 8gb.... well I don't see that as confirmed on any reliable source.

For your Linux woes... I would ask in the Linux forum area. If you are able to even boot into Linux, you are in good shape... so they maybe be able to offer help. Maybe try a different Distro, like Ubuntu or something?


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

MartyF81 said:


> I was never successful in getting mine to Triple Boot, and on some models it is impossible to even get BootCamp to install Windows without the internal Super Drive (i believe it was my 2010 MBP) because it won't spin up an External USB DVD drive or install from a Thumb Drive during the boot sequence on those models. Though this has changed in newer models. Maybe somebody has figured it out on those older models since I last tried... but I gave up too much headache.
> 
> Candidly, I think what you are trying to accomplish is a bit much for that Machine. It was 5 years old when Window 8.1 was released.
> 
> ...


The only reason I don't try Ubuntu is because we run CentOS 7 in class, and would like to be able to work on labs at home and take my work back and forth. I guess ill post over there, and if its too much for this MacBook, ill remote into my home computer from school and work there lol. 

As for the memory... it gives me the 6GB. would I notice the loss of dual channeling?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't think you would notice the difference... but I honestly am not that experience of hardware person at that level... to answer it.

OWC is selling kits... and usually they won't sell kits for something that has any possible negative issues.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

MartyF81 said:


> I don't think you would notice the difference... but I honestly am not that experience of hardware person at that level... to answer it.
> 
> OWC is selling kits... and usually they won't sell kits for something that has any possible negative issues.


As far as I know, I would only notice a difference in synthetic benchmarks and encoding. I just want to make sure before I order the 4GB stick, as that's PRICEY!! 

I'm just trying to extend this things life until I can afford to spend 2700 on a new MacBook pro. I know I could get one cheaper, but I want one with a real graphics card to drive the Retina, not the Iris crud.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes I certainly understand! I have a bad habit of getting a new MBP every year.  

I am on my 3rd Retina MBP right now, and I love every one of them!


----------

